# DSL Anschluss zu unrecht gesperrt



## kays (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem

Nach Umstellung meiner DSL Flatrate im Vorigem Jahr bei der T-Com wurde mein Anschluss vom ersten Tag an falsch berechnet. Als ich die T-Com darauf hin gewiesen hatte das mein Anschluss falsch berechnet wird bekam ich natürlich eine Nachzahlung, wie ich finde zu recht da ich die Leistungen auch in Anspruch genommen hatte.

Man konnte sich auf eine Monatliche Ratenzahlung einigen die ich natürlich auch regelmäßig bezahle.

Nun steht leider im System der T-Com das ich noch offene Rechnungen habe und da bei denen alles automatisch läuft wurde mir am 01.09.08 der Anschluss gesperrt da dass Sytem denkt ich sei mit meinen Zahlungen im Rückstand.
Nachdem ich im Kundencenter anrief um dies zu klären wurde mir gesagt das der Anschluss in spätestens 2-3 Stunden wieder funktionieren würde. 
Nach 5 Werktagen 30,-@ Handyrechnung und  endlosen Telefonaten mit dem Kundencenter hatte ich dann wieder DSL

Nun kam gestern die Telefonrechnung und ich dachte ich lese nicht richtig:

Mir wurden die Tage in denen ich meinen Anschluss nicht nutzen konnte natürlich voll mitberechnet und die Sperrung soll ich auch noch bezahlen.

1. Muss ich die 5 Werktage in denen ich kein Anschluss hatte Bezahlen ink. der Sperrkosten ?

2. Kann ich die entstandenen Handykosten der T-Com in Rechnung stellen ?

3.Wie stehen meine Chancen durch diesen Vorfall von meinem Vertrag zurückzutreten ? 
Mir wurde gesagt das die Sperrung nun jeden Monat passieren kann, muss nicht aber kann....wo gibt es denn nur so etwas ?

gruß kays


----------



## ThugAngel87 (10. Oktober 2008)

Tach.

also is echt mies dein problem.

aber soweit ich es weiß. müsstest du auch die gesperrten tage mit bezahlen. weils ein vertrag ist.
ich hatte sowas mal bei 1&1 und auf gut deutsch meinten die zu mir wenn ich gesperrt bin und es eben nich zahlen konnte, wäre es nicht den ihr problem.
was auch stimmt wie ich finde.

meinst du die kosten weil du für deinen vertrag die telekom angerufen hast ???


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich versuche mal deinen Fall zu subsumieren. Könnte aber etwas dauern. 

Ich kann dir aber auf die Schnelle sagen, was du erwarten kannst. Später gibt es eine ausführliche Beschreibung.

Zu 1 > Nein, ich denke nicht, da dein Vertragspartner in dieser Zeit keine Gegenleistung erbracht hat

Zu 2 > Ja, es besteht nämlich eine Kausalität zwischen der Sperrung und den Handykosten (unbedingt Einzelverbindungsnachweis besorgen!)

Zu 3 > Da muss ich gucken, Bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen muss normalerweise ein "wichtiger Grund" vorhanden sein, das dir Weiterführung des Vertrages nicht "zugemutet" werden kann.

Wie gesagt, das ist erstmal meine erste Einschätzung. Gleich gibt es mehr.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2008)

Ok, dann schauen wir mal: Besorg dir einen Gesetzestext des BGB > BGB - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Zu 1

Zunächst einmal brauchst du eine Anspruchsgrundlage. Das wäre in deinem Fall §280 I S.1 BGB (Schadensersatz wegen Pflichtverletzung) > lesen.

Dazu müssen folgende Tatbestandsvoraussetzungen erfüllt sein.

Zunächst muss ein *Schuldverhältnis* bestehen. Hier unproblematisch. Du hast einen bestehenden Vertrag mit T-COM (Dauerschuldverhältnis).

Dann müsste eine *Pflichtverletzung* von T-COM begangen worden sein. Im Sinne des §241 II (lesen) könnte dies in Form der inkorrekten Rechnungsauslegung vorliegen. T-COM ist für eine korrekte Rechnungsauslegung verantwortlich. Die erste Pflichtverletzung war bereits die falsche Berechnung deines Anschlusses. Die verstößt bereits gegen dein Interesse einer korrekten (formellen) Rechnungsdarlegung. Die zweite Pflichtverletzung war dann die (trotz Rücksprache und Einigung von Ratenzahlung) falsche Deklarierung von "offenen Rechnungen". Das verstößt gegen deinen guten Glauben an die Vereinbarung der Ratenzahlung ohne weitere Konsequenzen. Zumal nicht du es war, der die offenen Rechnungen verursacht hat.

Dann müsste ein *Vertretenmüssen* der T-COM vorliegen (die müssen für die inkorrekte Rechnungsauslegung verantwortlich sein (das sind sie). Zudem fällt das Vertretenmüssen meistens zusammen mit Pflichtverletzungen nach §241 II (laut meinem Kommentar). Du musst hier aber aufpassen, weil du derjenige bist, der das beweisen musst. Die falsche Rechnungsaustellung und die Vereinbarung der Ratenzahlung (kein Problem, denke ich mal).

Außerdem muss noch eine *Kausalität* bestehen zwischen der Pflichtverletzung und deinem erlitten Schaden. Wenn die Rechnungsstellung korrekt gewesen wäre, dann wäre es nicht zu den "offenen Rechnungen" im System gekommen und es wäre keine Sperrung und keine Sperrkosten zu Stande gekommen.

Zuletzt muss natürlich noch ein* Schaden* entstanden sein. Die Sperrkosten sind ein Schaden für dich. Die müssen ersetzt werden.

Was die 5 Werktage angeht, ist es die Frage, ob dies erheblich war. Das ist Wertungssache und ich kann dazu nur sagen, kann sein, muss aber nicht.

*Zu 2*

Das gleiche wie 1. Wichtig ist hier als Beweis der Einzelverbindungsnachweis.

Die 3 prüfe ich gleich. Dann gibt es ein EDIT oder einen neuen Post.

Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass der Fall nicht so Easy ist. Der Weg zum Anwalt ist wohl unausweichlich.

*Zu 3*

Bei deinem Vertragsverhältnis mit T-COM handelt es sich um ein Dauerschuldverhältnis. Es gibt dazu eine spezielle Norm im BGB die den Rücktritt (bzw fristlose Kündigung) bei eben solchen Dauerschuldverhältnissen regelt. > §314 BGB > komplett lesen.

Auch hier das Gleiche Spiel wie oben.

Was du unbedingt brauchst ist ein "wichtiger Grund" im Sinne des §314 I S.2 BGB. Die angedrohte Sperrung (jeden Monat) könnte dazu bereits ausreichen. Denn wie oben bereits herausgefunden, hat T-COM kein Recht die Sperrung durchzuführen und dir zuzumuten.

Wichtig wird dann aber Absatz 2. Du musst unbedingt T-COM vorher eine Abmahnung erteilen, dass sie die künftigen Sperrungen aussetzen und die Ratenzahlungen gemäß Vereinbarung ungestört durchgeführt werden. Ändert sich trotz Abmahnung nichts, kannst du fristlos vom Vertrag zurücktreten. Absatz 4 ist dabei hoch interessant. Denn der Rücktritt steht weiteren Schadensersatzforderungen nicht im Wege.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. Dennoch empfehle ich dir dringend zu einem Anwalt zu gehen.


----------



## kays (10. Oktober 2008)

Danke das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast um mir weiter zu helfen, finde ich echt klasse  nun weiss ich schon mal bescheid wie es weiter gehen wird.

Ich werde mich heute nachmittag gleich mal mit meinem Rechtsschutz in Verbindung setzten und dort die Sache besprechen.

gruß kays


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte ja auch schon das eine oder andere Problem mit denen. Was bisher immer geholfen hat war den ganzen Sachverhalt denen schriftlich zu erklären. Bisher hat sich bei mir dann alles mit denen zu meiner zufriedenheit gelöst.


----------



## kays (10. Oktober 2008)

Das werd ich auch tun müssen, tut mir ja leid das sagen zu müssen aber bei der T-Com weiß der eine nicht was der andere tut 

So etwas unfreundliches und Unkompetendes hab ich noch nicht erlebt, kein wunder das denen die Kunden wegrennen.

So kays, gaaaaaanz ruhig bleiben und tief durchatmen


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dich beruhigen. Ich habe schon für einen der anderen Großen gearbeitet, da ist es nicht besser.


----------



## killer89 (10. Oktober 2008)

Die Telekomiker sind echt die letzten Drecks***** 
Ich kann einfach nicht zu betonen, dass ich geschlagene *8(!) Monate* auf meinen DSL-Anschluss gewartet hab... weil die es einfach nich gebacken bekommen haben... immerhin haben die einigermaßen ohne Murren die entstandenen Telefonkosten beglichen... das sollte also kein Problem für dich darstellen kays.

Hab neulich auf Arbeit mit einem von denen gesprochen und der meinte auch, dass oben nur Idioten sitzten, die sich nie um ihre Kunden gekümmert haben, immer nur auslagern etc. und Berater auswechseln, sodass keiner mehr vom anderen weiß und man von einem zum anderen Callcenter weitergereicht wird... nene, so kann das nicht weitergehen. Nur gibts bei mir nichts wirklich anderes als die Telekomiker

MfG


----------



## Maggats (10. Oktober 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Hab neulich auf Arbeit mit einem von denen gesprochen und der meinte auch, dass oben nur Idioten sitzten, die sich nie um ihre Kunden gekümmert haben, immer nur auslagern etc. und Berater auswechseln, sodass keiner mehr vom anderen weiß und man von einem zum anderen Callcenter weitergereicht wird... nene, so kann das nicht weitergehen. Nur gibts bei mir nichts wirklich anderes als die Telekomiker
> 
> MfG



das ist aber nicht nur bei t-com so, den ärger hatte ich bei alice auch schon


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

Ist bei den anderen nicht besser.


----------



## kays (11. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich gestern mit meinem Rechtsschutz in Verbindung gesetzt und der meinte folgendes:

Die entstandenen Handykosten soll ich der T-Com in Rechnung stellen
Die Woche in der ich keine DSL und Tel. hatte brauch ich natürlich auch nicht zu bezahlen
Die Sperkosten muss ich auch nicht tragen

Vom Vertrag kann ich nur zurück treten in der zeit in der mir wieder der Anschluss gesperrt wird, dann aber nur in 3 Schritten

1. Frist setzen von 10 Tagen in dem der Anschluss wieder funktionieren muss

passiert nichts

2. Noch eine Frist von 3 tagen geben in denen sie Zeit haben sich darum zu kümmern

dann

3. Fristlose Kündigung

Leider ist vor einem Monat meine Frist abgelaufen rechtzeitig zu Kündigen nun werd ich wohl noch ein Jahr warten müssen bis ich auch dem Vertrag raus komme, oder mir wird wie schon angekündigt wieder der Anschluss gekündigt und ich kann die 3 Schritte anwenden.

grüße kays


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum du zweimal eine Frist setzen musst. Im Gesetz steht ganz klar, dass du nur einmal eine Frist setzen musst und danach zur fristlosen Kündigung berechtigt bist. Wie gesagt §314 II S.1 BGB ist eine Spezialnorm, die nur bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen gilt.

Du gibst der T-COM so nur weitere 3 Tage Zeit (auf Grund des Briefwechsels wohl noch mehr Tage) Zeit ein Problem zu beheben, dass du im Grunde nicht behoben haben willst.

Lese dir mal den §314 durch. Aber mach ruhig dass, was der Rechtsschutz sagt. Nur ist es irgendwie komisch, dass dieser entgegen des Gesetzes nachteilige Ratschläge gibt.


----------



## kays (11. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mir auch noch ein Rätsel, vor allem weil er sagt das ich nur fristlos kündigen kann in dem Zeitraum wo ich keinen Anschluss habe. Rückwirkend scheint das nicht zu klappen warum auch immer.

Das dumme ist ja es bleibt einem nix andres übrig als Briefe zu schreiben, die Leute die im Kundencenter sitzen haben ja von nix eine Ahnung und das kann ich zu recht sagen denn in den 5 Tagen in denen ich keine Anschluss hatte habe ich am Tag über 5x bei der T-Com angerufen und keiner konnte mir helfen. Man ist leider dem willen der T-Com ausgeliefert. 

ich werd mich noch mal durch die Paragraphen wühlen und schauen was dort steht.

Was würde denn passieren wenn ich einfach nicht mehr zahlen würde ? Das sie den Anschluss sperren ist klar doch wird der Anschluss nach einer gewissen zeit gekündigt von Seiten der T-Com ?


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch noch ein Rätsel, vor allem weil er sagt das ich nur fristlos kündigen kann in dem Zeitraum wo ich keinen Anschluss habe. Rückwirkend scheint das nicht zu klappen warum auch immer.



Jetzt wo der Anschluss wieder funktioniert, macht eine Fristsetzung zur Behebung des Problems keinen Sinn (weil das Problem ja behoben worden ist), entsprechend ist §314 nicht anwendbar, der ja eine vorherige Fristsetzung voraussetzt. Wenn das Problem wieder auftaucht, solltest du sofort einen Brief schreiben, in dem du eine Frist zur Behebung des Problems festsetzt.

Aber es gibt noch eine andere Möglichkeit aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen, das ist aber etwas kniffliger. Falls der Anschluss wieder gesperrt wird, was dir schon von der Hotline als Möglichkeit in Aussicht gestellt wurde, könntest du als "wichtigen Grund" deklarieren, dass für ein ungestörtes Vertragsverhältnis negative Zukunftsaussichten bestehen, eben weil es dir immer wieder es passieren kann, dass dir die T-COM den Anschluss (zu unrecht) sperrt und du wieder Schaden erleidest. Das findest du aber nicht im Gesetz, dass ist durch Rechtssprechung so akzeptiert worden. Bei sowas ist wohl nur der Weg zum Anwalt ratsam (sonst nimmt das die T-COM nicht ernst, obwohl es Rechtsprechung ist). In diesem Fall wäre sogar eine vorherige Fristsetzung bzw. Abmahnung entbehrlich, weil ja keine Besserung zu erwarten ist, und sogar die T-COM sagte, dass sie da nichts machen können/wollen. > §323 II Nr.1 BGB dazu lesen.



kays schrieb:


> Was würde denn passieren wenn ich einfach nicht mehr zahlen würde ? Das sie den Anschluss sperren ist klar doch wird der Anschluss nach einer gewissen zeit gekündigt von Seiten der T-Com ?



Das solltest du nicht machen. Denn wenn der Anschluss ohne Probleme funtioniert, gibt es auch keine Leistungsstörung auf Seiten der T-COM. Du würdest also zu unrecht deine Leistung verweigern. 

Sicherlich würden sie den Vertrag auch irgendwann kündigen. Aber dich werden dann ziemlich deftige Kosten in Form der monatlichen Zahlungen, den Sperrkosten und evtl. sogar Vertragsstrafen erwarten.


----------



## kays (11. Oktober 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Sicherlich würden sie den Vertrag auch irgendwann kündigen. Aber dich werden dann ziemlich deftige Kosten in Form der monatlichen Zahlungen, den Sperrkosten und evtl. sogar Vertragsstrafen erwarten.




So etwas in der Richtung habe ich mir schon gedacht. Sag mal was machst du denn Beruflich ? Scheint ja dein Gebiet zu sein ...


grüße kays


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin noch Student. Wirtschaftsrecht mein Fachgebiet. Schwerpunkt auf Steuerrecht, Handels- und Gesellschaftsrecht sowie Arbeitsrecht und ein bisschen BWL Blabla. Geplant ist, dass aus uns Studenten mal vorzeigbare Steuerberater oder/und Wirtschaftsprüfer werden, was auch rund 20% des Jahrgangs schaffen. Der Rest geht in den acht Semestern "irgendwie verloren".

Der Fall ist komplett über das Schuldrecht AT aufzuklären. Die Basics halt.


----------



## kays (11. Oktober 2008)

Das erklärt dann ja so einiges, da kann ich dich ja noch bisschen nerven wenn ich nicht weiter komme


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Ich werde mich heute nachmittag gleich mal mit meinem Rechtsschutz in Verbindung setzten und dort die Sache besprechen.


Das man immer wegen solchen Kleinigkeiten gleich zum nächsten Rechtsschutz rennt, man hat dafür gezahlt, ich finde so etwas nicht so toll, vor allem bei dem Streitwert, wenn es keinen Rechtsschutz gäbe, dann würden lange nicht so viele Leute wegen solch kleinen Sachen zum Anwalt rennen, 30€, wo kommen wir da hin? Jetzt kommt bestimmt: "Die Anwälte brauchen doch auch Geld, ist doch gut so." Jedoch vergisst man oft, dass meistens diese kleinen Dinge unheimlich viel Arbeit für den Anwalt bedeuten, da ist so manch anderer Auftrag mit einem höheren Streitwert nicht mal annähernd so arbeitsintensiv. Die Kosten richten sich zwar nach dem Streitwert, aber 30€ sind sowas von läppisch, zudem finde ich, dass man nicht so viel vertelefonieren hätte müssen, ein Brief per Einschreiben mit einer Fristsetzung wäre günstiger gewesen und bestimmt effektiver gewesen sein.


----------



## kays (12. Oktober 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das man immer wegen solchen Kleinigkeiten gleich zum nächsten Rechtsschutz rennt, man hat dafür gezahlt, ich finde so etwas nicht so toll, vor allem bei dem Streitwert, wenn es keinen Rechtsschutz gäbe, dann würden lange nicht so viele Leute wegen solch kleinen Sachen zum Anwalt rennen, 30€, wo kommen wir da hin? Jetzt kommt bestimmt: "Die Anwälte brauchen doch auch Geld, ist doch gut so." Jedoch vergisst man oft, dass meistens diese kleinen Dinge unheimlich viel Arbeit für den Anwalt bedeuten, da ist so manch anderer Auftrag mit einem höheren Streitwert nicht mal annähernd so arbeitsintensiv. Die Kosten richten sich zwar nach dem Streitwert, aber 30€ sind sowas von läppisch, zudem finde ich, dass man nicht so viel vertelefonieren hätte müssen, ein Brief per Einschreiben mit einer Fristsetzung wäre günstiger gewesen und bestimmt effektiver gewesen sein.



Sorry aber das was du hier schreibst ist ja mal total zum 
Warum sollte ich denn über 30€ der T-Com Schenken ? Und für was habe ich denn Rechtsschutz wenn ich ihn nicht nutze ? 
Wenn du 30€ für läppisch hältst ist das dein Problem doch ich verdiene mein Geld nicht so leicht das ich es jeden hinterher schmeißen kann.
Wenn du nix sinnvolles zu meinem Problem zu sagen hast dann halt dich da bitte raus, danke


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Oktober 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das man immer wegen solchen Kleinigkeiten gleich zum nächsten Rechtsschutz rennt, man hat dafür gezahlt, ich finde so etwas nicht so toll, vor allem bei dem Streitwert, wenn es keinen Rechtsschutz gäbe, dann würden lange nicht so viele Leute wegen solch kleinen Sachen zum Anwalt rennen, 30€, wo kommen wir da hin? Jetzt kommt bestimmt: "Die Anwälte brauchen doch auch Geld, ist doch gut so."



Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich hier nur um 30€ handelt, sondern um weit mehr. Hättest du den Thread sorgsam durchgelesen, hättest du bemerkt, dass die Schäden (Handykosten, Sperrkosten,) nicht nur einmal, sondern, jeden Monat passieren können, dann reden wir nicht mehr über 30€, sondern ganz schnell über 150€ oder mehr.



> Jedoch vergisst man oft, dass meistens diese kleinen Dinge unheimlich viel Arbeit für den Anwalt bedeuten, da ist so manch anderer Auftrag mit einem höheren Streitwert nicht mal annähernd so arbeitsintensiv.



Das stimmt nicht. Im Grunde sind nur die Beträge auszutauschen, man hätte aus 30€ auch 3000 € machen können. Man macht einfach aus einer Popel-DSL Leitung eine Standleitung. Die Falllösung ist die Gleiche, mit dem Unterschied, dass der Hauptteil der Kosten nicht Telefonkosten sind, sondern der Ausfall der Leitung an sich. Nur die Beträge ändern sich.



> ein Brief per Einschreiben mit einer Fristsetzung wäre günstiger gewesen und bestimmt effektiver gewesen sein.



Das ist wohl der größte Irrtum, den es in unserer Rechtsunwissenden Gesellschaft gibt. 

Das ist ein kleiner kostenloser Tipp, den dir normalerweise erst der teure Anwalt oder die etwas günstigere Rechtsversicherung gibt.

Eine Kündigung beispielsweise oder eine Fristsetzung ist stehts "empfangsbedürftig". Das bedeutet der Empfänger muss vom Inhalt der Erklärung "Kenntnis erlangt haben". Das bedeutet, eine dafür qualifiziert vorgesehene Arbeitskraft muss den Inhalt gelesen haben (nicht die Putzfrau, die gerade in der Gegend ist).

Du kannst einem Brief von außen nicht ansehen, was drinne steht. Ergo stellst du allenfalls sicher, dass irgendein Brief dort angekommen ist. Aber das ist rechtlich gesehen irrelevant. Auf den Inhalt kommt es drauf an. Viele der "Großen" Firmen sagen dann einfach, "Hab ich nicht gelesen die Kündigung und es ist nix angekommen". Wie willst du jetzt mit deinem Einschreiben beweisen, dass die Empfänger auch den Inhalt gelesen haben? 

Es ist nicht möglich.

In diesem Fall wäre ein Telefonat sicherer und schneller gewesen (jedoch mit Kosten verbunden), denn durch das Telefonat stellst du sicher, dass eine entsprechende Person von deinem Anliegen Kenntnis erlangt und die Frist läuft. 

Wenn jemand ganz lieb "Bitte" sagt, schreib ich vielleicht noch die sicherste Methode (und fast unmögliche) auf, wie man den Empfang und die Kenntniserlangung garantieren kann.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie willst du das denn bitte mit dem Telefon nachweisen? Es ist zwar richtig, dass man so in kurzer Zeit per Telefon am besten reden kann, aber wie will man danach noch nachweisen, dass man das am Telefon ausgemacht hat? 

Wenn du dich so gut auskennst, dann müsstest du auch wissen, dass es schon mehr Arbeit sein kann, wenn man so kleine Geschichten hat, aber bei Problemen mit einem eBay Verkäufer ist es halt am schlimmsten. Da kann man die Frist per Einschreiben schicken, dann macht der aber dem Postboten die Tür nicht auf und schon hat man das Problem, dass das zurück kommt. Dann muss man den Brief schon fast per Gerichtsvollzieher zustellen lassen, dann hat man einen Nachweis, dass der Brief angekommen ist, sowas ist jedoch einiges an Mehrarbeit für den Anwalt, findest du nicht?

Mag zwar sein, dass 30€ nicht wenig Geld sind, aber man muss auch bedenken, was man für den Rechtsschutz bezahlt, das kostet auch einiges.

Du könntest dich vieleicht auch an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale wenden, denn das kann ja nicht sein, dass die dir einfach so den Anschluss sperren und dann auch noch sagen, wenn der Satz aus deinem ersten Post von der Telekom stammt, dass das jeden Monat passieren kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Oktober 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wie willst du das denn bitte mit dem Telefon nachweisen? Es ist zwar richtig, dass man so in kurzer Zeit per Telefon am besten reden kann, aber wie will man danach noch nachweisen, dass man das am Telefon ausgemacht hat?



Wenn es mehr nicht ist. Namen des Telefonpartners geben lassen, Uhrzeit aufschreiben, Telefongespräch aufzeichnen lassen (wird man ja gefragt wegen Verbesserung des Kundenservices), Alternativ Telefongespräch einem Zeugen neben dir anhören lassen. Problem gelöst. Zudem beachte, dass ich "in diesem Fall" schrieb. Es ist nicht immer die bessere Methode.



> Wenn du dich so gut auskennst, dann müsstest du auch wissen, dass es schon mehr Arbeit sein kann, wenn man so kleine Geschichten hat, aber bei Problemen mit einem eBay Verkäufer ist es halt am schlimmsten.



Eine Fallbearbeitung ist immer mit Arbeit verbunden. Wieviel Arbeit es wirklich kommt auf den Fall an, nicht auf den Schadensersatz (auf die Rechtsfolge). Google doch mal nach "Subsumtion", dann weißt du was das für eine Arbeit ist. 

Ebay Verkäufer ist eine andere Baustelle. Wir reden hier über Dauerschuldverhältnisse, nicht Kaufverträge.




> Du könntest dich vieleicht auch an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale wenden, denn das kann ja nicht sein, dass die dir einfach so den Anschluss sperren und dann auch noch sagen, wenn der Satz aus deinem ersten Post von der Telekom stammt, dass das jeden Monat passieren kann.



Wie gesagt, der Fall wurde auch so gelöst, dass das nicht so sein darf.


----------



## Friday (14. Oktober 2008)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist eine Kündigung eine "Einseitige Willenserklärung", die keiner Annahmebestätigung oder so bedarf. Der Absender der Kündigung muß auch nicht dafür sorgen, daß der Empfänger die Kündigung gelesen hat, sondern er muß sicherstellen, dass die Kündigung sicher in den Einflußbereich des Empfängers gelangt ist.
Das kann man mit der gerichtlichen Zustellung machen, oder mit dem persönlichen Einwurf unter Zeugen, wobei die Zeugen den Inhalt gesehen haben sollten. Auch das "unter der Tür durchschieben" ist ok.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist eine Kündigung eine "Einseitige Willenserklärung", die keiner Annahmebestätigung oder so bedarf. Der Absender der Kündigung muß auch nicht dafür sorgen, daß der Empfänger die Kündigung gelesen hat, sondern er muß sicherstellen, dass die Kündigung sicher in den Einflußbereich des Empfängers gelangt ist.
> Das kann man mit der gerichtlichen Zustellung machen, oder mit dem persönlichen Einwurf unter Zeugen, wobei die Zeugen den Inhalt gesehen haben sollten. Auch das "unter der Tür durchschieben" ist ok.



Das ist alles soweit richtig. Aber speziell bei der Kündigung kommt es auf eine Sache an:

Es muss aus der Kündigung "klar und eindeutig" hervorgehen, dass sich die Vertragslage ab dem genannten Zeitpunkt für den Erklärungsempfänger ändert und sich dieser darauf einstellen kann. Und da ist es unabdingbar, dass er auch den Inhalt gelesen hat.

*Der Zugang alleine*, also das Gelangen in den Herrschaftsbereich des Empfängers ist beispielsweise bei Vorvertraglichen Verhältnissen (Angebot und Annahme) von Nöten. Dann wird nämlich vermutet, dass der Empfänger zur gewöhnlichen Geschäftszeit mit dem Zugang rechnen konnte.

Ganz unjuristisch ausgedrückt, ist die Kündigung so brisant und kritisch für den Empfänger, dass sichergestellt sein muss, dass er den Inhalt zur Kenntnis genommen hat.

Wie gesagt einem Brief, kann man nicht von Außen ansehen, was drin steht. Deshalb ist die Sache mit den Zeugen nur wirklich wasserdicht, wenn die Zeugen auch sehen, dass der Empfänger den Inhalt liest.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Oktober 2008)

Warum gibt es leider immer solche bösen Ausnahmefälle? Der Service bei der Telekom ist top und es gibt selten mal Personal, welches nicht fachkompetent ist. Bei anderen Firmen ist es viel schlimmer. Bei der Telekom sollen 90% aller Kundenprobleme innerhalb der ersten 5min gelöst werden. Nächstesmal einfach wirklich Namen und Uhrzeit aufschreiben und gut ist. Mit der Handyrechnung solltest du dir auch keine Sorgen machen, denn diese übernimmt in solchen Fällen fast jeder Provider auf Anfrage.
Solche Fälle sollten aber kein schlechtes Licht auf die Telekom werfen, denn die haben immerhin noch den besten Support.


----------



## killer89 (15. Oktober 2008)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Warum gibt es leider immer solche bösen Ausnahmefälle? Der Service bei der Telekom ist top und es gibt selten mal Personal, welches nicht fachkompetent ist. Bei anderen Firmen ist es viel schlimmer. Bei der Telekom sollen 90% aller Kundenprobleme innerhalb der ersten 5min gelöst werden. Nächstesmal einfach wirklich Namen und Uhrzeit aufschreiben und gut ist. Mit der Handyrechnung solltest du dir auch keine Sorgen machen, denn diese übernimmt in solchen Fällen fast jeder Provider auf Anfrage.
> Solche Fälle sollten aber kein schlechtes Licht auf die Telekom werfen, denn die haben immerhin noch den besten Support.


Gut, ich hab jetzt keine großartigen Erfahrungen mit anderen Firmen, aber bei der Telekom wars bisher immer so, dass einer nix vom anderen wusste und es immer hieß: da kann ich Ihnen leider nicht weiterhelfen, bitte rufen Sie den Kollegen xyz an... war man bei dem, dann musste man wieder wen anders anrufen, bis man nervlich so am Ende war und den armen Tropf von der Telekom zusammengeschissen hat und gesagt hat, dass man endlich mal jemand zuständiges sprechen möchte. So wars bisher immer bei uns und wir haben oft mit der Telekom telefoniert.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema Kündigung muss ich allerdings noch schreiben, dass in 998 von 1.000 Fällen ein einfaches Einschreiben ausreichen wird, da der Empfänger sicherlich nicht so böse sein wird, dass er den Empfang einfach ignoriert. Deswegen hat sich der einfache Zugang auch bei der Kündigung eingebürgert.

In den zwei von tausend Fällen, die vor Gericht kommen, wird in dem einen Fall ein Verbraucher beteiligt sein und der Richter wird vermutlich sagen, dass er den Zugang bewiesen hat und gut ist.

In dem anderen Fall , wo zwei Unternehmer (Kaufmänner HGB) beteiligt sind, kann es allerdings sein, dass der Richter sagt, dass neben dem Zugang auch die Kenntnis des Inhalts nötig war.

Im deutschen Recht ist eben nicht immer 1+1 = 2, sondern eher 1,9 oder 2,1.


----------



## kays (15. Oktober 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Gut, ich hab jetzt keine großartigen Erfahrungen mit anderen Firmen, aber bei der Telekom wars bisher immer so, dass einer nix vom anderen wusste und es immer hieß: da kann ich Ihnen leider nicht weiterhelfen, bitte rufen Sie den Kollegen xyz an... war man bei dem, dann musste man wieder wen anders anrufen, bis man nervlich so am Ende war und den armen Tropf von der Telekom zusammengeschissen hat und gesagt hat, dass man endlich mal jemand zuständiges sprechen möchte. So wars bisher immer bei uns und wir haben oft mit der Telekom telefoniert.
> 
> MfG




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, genau so geht es mir immer und ich wette auch 10.000 anderen

Hab heut mein Wiederspruchschreiben fertig gemacht, mal schauen was dabei raus kommt. Hab auch die 5 Tage in denen ich kein DSL hatte vom Gesamtbetrag abgezogen mal schauen ob sie darauf auch eingehen.

Des weiteren hab ich aufgelistet:
Handykosten + Anrufe aus dem Festnetz (mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis)
Sperrgebühr 

gruß kays


----------



## kays (22. Oktober 2008)

Telekom hat mich heute Angerufen,

Die erste Frage war natürlich: Warum legen Sie denn Widerspruch gegen ihre Rechnung ein und womit begründen sie das ?

Da hätte ich schon das erste mal den Hörer gegen die Wand donnern können.

Naja kurze Rede langer Sinn - erstattet bekomme ich nur die Sperrkosten und die 5 Tage in denen ich keine DSL hatte, dies aber auch nur weil ich eine halbe Stunde mit dem Heinz Rumdiskutiert habe das ich es nicht einsehe für 5 Tage DSL zu bezahlen obwohl ich gar keins hatte. Auf meinen Handykosten und Festnetzkosten bleibe ich sitzen.

Werd die Woche gleich noch die Kündigung zum nächst Möglichen Termin rausschicken, die aber leider erst in einem Jahr ist + Ordentlichem extra Blatt was für ein Saftladen das doch geworden ist.

gruß kays


----------



## killer89 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... das ist nun nich so schön... naja... immerhin einen kleinen Teil deiner Kosten zurückbekommen... und das mit dem extra Blatt ist ne gute Idee, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass man damit viel ausrichten kann...

Hoffentlich geht wenigstens dein Anbieterwechsel reibungslos über die Bühne. Ich hoffe bei uns ist auch bald die Möglichkeit gegeben.

MfG


----------



## kays (22. Oktober 2008)

Ausrichten werde ich mit Sicherheit damit nicht´s, aber mir tut es gut ihnen mal die Meinung gesagt zu haben.  Habe im extra Blatt gleich noch darunter geschrieben das sie gar nicht auf die Idee kommen sollen mir so ein Standard Antwortschreiben zu schicken in dem so etwas steht wie: Es tut Ihnen leid  mich als Kunden zu verlieren und ob ich es mir doch nicht noch ein mal überlegen solle. 

Das können Sie sich dahin stecken wo keine Sonne scheint, ich such mir nen Anbieter wo der Kunde noch König ist und man nicht für so einen Miserablen Service so viel Geld zahlt.

grüße kays


----------



## killer89 (22. Oktober 2008)

Der wird aber glaub ich schwer zu finden sein, außer bei sehr kleinen regionalen Anbietern vielleicht...

MfG


----------



## kays (22. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub alles ist besser als das große pinke T 

Werd sicher zu Arcor wechseln da sind die Schwiegerleute auch und die sind sehr zufrieden, auch was den Preis angeht.

Wo wechselst du eigentlich hin ? hast dich schon schlau gemacht ?

PS da fällt mir grad ein, hast du nicht den Athlon 3000+ von mir ?


----------



## killer89 (22. Oktober 2008)

kays schrieb:


> ich glaub alles ist besser als das große *pinke* T





			
				von einem Kumpel der bei der Telekom arbeitet schrieb:
			
		

> das heißt magenta!





kays schrieb:


> Werd sicher zu Arcor wechseln da sind die Schwiegerleute auch und die sind sehr zufrieden, auch was den Preis angeht.
> 
> Wo wechselst du eigentlich hin? hast dich schon schlau gemacht ?
> 
> PS da fällt mir grad ein, hast du nicht den Athlon 3000+ von mir ?


Also soweit ich weiß gibts bei uns nur noch EWETel und Freenet... mal sehen, erstmal muss mein Vater überzeugt werden...

Ja, ich hab deinen alten Prozzi, aber das war n 3500+ ^^ funzt einwandfrei 

MfG


----------



## Kadauz (22. Oktober 2008)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Warum gibt es leider immer solche bösen Ausnahmefälle? Der Service bei der Telekom ist top und es gibt selten mal Personal, welches nicht fachkompetent ist. Bei anderen Firmen ist es viel schlimmer. Bei der Telekom sollen 90% aller Kundenprobleme innerhalb der ersten 5min gelöst werden. Nächstesmal einfach wirklich Namen und Uhrzeit aufschreiben und gut ist. Mit der Handyrechnung solltest du dir auch keine Sorgen machen, denn diese übernimmt in solchen Fällen fast jeder Provider auf Anfrage.
> Solche Fälle sollten aber kein schlechtes Licht auf die Telekom werfen, denn die haben immerhin noch den besten Support.



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich hatte bisher auch nur positive Erfahrung mit dem Support. Die Leute sind in der Regel sehr nett und wenn mal kleine Ungereimtheiten vorkommen, wird man mit 25€ Gutschrift entschädigt. Bei mir ging mal wegen irgendeiner Umstellung im Ortsnetz das DSL nicht mehr richtig. Nach terlefonischer Analyse lag das an einem zu niedrigen Widerstand bei mir in der Hausleitung. Tag später kam Techniker und bereinigte das Problem ohne Murren und Kosten, obwohl es eigentlich der Fehler des Installateurs gewesen ist.
Außerdem kann ich berichten, dass es bei den anderen Anbietern nicht besser oder sogar schlechter ist. Meine Freundin wollte damals zu Alice. nach langer Zeit trudelte erst der Router, dann der Splitter, dann noch ein Splitter und zu guter letzt das Modem ein. Zugangsdaten brauchten dann nochmals 5 Tage. Außerdem war sie nie so richtig mit der Qualität ihrer Verbindung zufrieden. 
Anderes Beispiel: Wenn ich mit meine Eltern (Arcor) telefoniere besteht immer ein gewisser Hall. Meine Eltern haben sich schon daran gewöhnt, aber toll iss das auch nicht.

Ich fühle mich bei der Telekom eigentlich gut aufgehoben und bin noch nie mit einem Problem im Regen stehen gelassen worden. Und nein, ich bekomm kein Geld für diesen Post.


----------



## kays (22. Oktober 2008)

@ kadauz, scheint wohl auch eine Rolle zu spielen wo man in Deutschland wohnt und welchen Berater man abbekommt. Denn man wird ja vorher nach der Vorwahl gefragt und die Leute mit denen ich dann spreche haben alle meinem "Akzent" .

Um das noch mal zu erwähnen, ich habe meinen Anchluss seit 6 Jahren bei der T-Com und bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als mein Anschluss falsch berechnet wurde auch keine Schwierigkeiten mit denen gehabt. Der ärger fing erst an als ich die darauf Aufmerksam gemacht habe das SIE zu wenig Geld bekommen, hätte ich mal lieber meinem Mund gehalten.

naja Thema ist durch bei mir, ich wechsel zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt und werde hoffentlich Glücklicher.

@killer89 - freut mich das er sich bei dir wohl fühlt, ich wusste doch das mir der Name bekannt vor kommt  grüß den kleinen 3500 von mir


----------



## killer89 (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Kadauz: der "Hall" kann von VoIP kommen, damit beschäftigen wir uns grad in der Firma auch, die Techniker, die vorbei kommen sind auch alle nett, die haben auch nicht so viel mit der realitätsfernen Basis zu tun, sagen die teilweise sogar selbst, was da abgeht, geht gar nicht. 

@ kays: jo mach ich 

MfG


----------

